# If you like TUG, please recommend us on facebook!



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2021)

appears someone on a recent tour mentioned TUG and got a salesperson all riled up and left a rather nasty review!

for you facebookers... if you like TUG , and wish to help other owners find us...please consider going to this page and leaving an honest recommendation.





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2021)

Was this the Westgate salesperson?  Of course I follow TUG on Facebook and always recommend for people to rescind right away, but some are too late to the party and can no longer rescind.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2021)

no idea, we asked which company he worked for but oddly enough he did not choose to respond.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 16, 2021)

When I drive Uber, whenever I pickup at the sales centers, I ask if they bought and if they did, I say "Do yourself a big favor and grab your phone and put tugbbs.com in your browser."  I explain that they can learn within their rescission period why they made a mistake, and even if they want to keep it, learn more than they would ever want to know about how to use it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2021)

nice of facebook to fix our 0 star rating!

was actually impressed that this glitch got cleared up by contacting them earlier toda!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 16, 2021)

after being kicked out of a Facebook group for recommending TUG to everyone, I started my own group and all we do is recommend TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2021)

we certainly appreciate all the personal messages and responses with links to TUG!  nothing is worth more in terms of a recommendation than one directly from an individual in response to a question online!

the "recommendation" system is what replaced facebooks "ratings" awahile back, you cant actually give stars anymore only a yes or no recommendation of a business page.    you can click the yes or no button right on the link above!


----------



## dayooper (Sep 16, 2021)

I usually link the Tug HGVC forums or the bargain bin while in the groups when applicable.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Sep 19, 2021)

I consistently recommend TUG to FB posts concerning questions about Timesharing


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 19, 2021)

CPNY said:


> after being kicked out of a Facebook group for recommending TUG to everyone, I started my own group and all we do is recommend TUG


Dang what was their peeve with recommending TUG?


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Dang what was their peeve with recommending TUG?


The admin thinks it could be a scam….. poor people lol


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 19, 2021)

or the admin was a previous forum member that was banned...  you wouldnt believe how petty some folks are!


----------



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> or the admin was a previous forum member that was banned...  you wouldnt believe how petty some folks are!


Interesting. Well the new group has three times the members than she does and we regularly endorse TUG.


----------

